# Telekom Voip Anschluss, einrichten eines Cisco ATA



## Z28LET (28. Mai 2013)

Hallo, 
mein ehemals Analog Call & Surf Comfort Anschluss ist seit heute ein Call & Surf IP Anschluss.
Da mein Analogtelefon noch recht neu ist und ich kein neues kaufen möchte, hab ich mir einen Analog Telefon Adapter gekauft.

Nun meine Frage, wie ich diesen konfigurieren muss?
Es handelt sich um einen Cisco SPA112. 
Welche Einstellungen muss ich für den Telekomanschluss tätigen?

Kennt sich da wer aus?


----------



## TurricanVeteran (28. Mai 2013)

Klingt zwar jetzt sicherlich komisch, aber -> handbuch lesen? Die sache lässt sich sicherlich konfigurieren wie ein router. (hat also eine ip, über die das gerät angesprochen wird)
Mal davon ab, was für einen router benutzt du? Wenn du einen von der tkom oder eine voip-fähige fritzbox hast, kannst du doch die telefone daran anschließen. (router muß dann sicherlich noch für voip konfiguriert werden)


----------



## Z28LET (29. Mai 2013)

Beim Router handelt es sich um eine Fritzbox AVM 3370. Leider ohne Dect, daher auch der ATA.
Also die Einrichtung der Fritzbox mit damit die Smartphone App funktionierte, lief sehr einfach.

Ich hab den ATA jetzt mal konfiguriert. Allerdings ist einiges noch recht undurchsichtig für mich. Die Anleitung ist teils in etwas zu fachmänischem Englisch.
Raustelefonieren geht jetzt gut. Ankommende Anrufe wurden teils nicht durchgestellt, so als ob die Leitung tot ist, also kein Besetzt oder sonst ein Klingelzeichen.

Nach einem Reboot kam das Problem gestern nicht mehr auf. Allerdings werden keine Rufnummern der Anrufer angezeigt, nur "Extern"?!


----------



## Z28LET (4. Juni 2013)

So, ich gebe mal Rückmeldung, für den Fall, dass wer das selbe Problem hat.

Wie gesagt, mit der Bedienungsanleitung kam ich nicht so gut zurecht.
Ich habe es zumindest hinbekommen zu telefonieren. Oft brach nach dem Telefonat allerdings die Verbindung zum Telefon ab. (oder ins Netz, kein Plan?)

Jetzt hab ich aber die perfekte Seite für mein Problem gefunden. Sämtliche Einstellungen wie hier auf dieser Seite gemacht und bisher läuft alles wie es soll.


----------

